
Where the digital world is going - AliceRed
https://medium.com/@HeadsnHands/where-the-digital-world-is-going-20971c37ee5f#.hsqefryxs
======
Alexsandros
I saw stargates and thought about human transportation. It’s really exciting
to explore other galactic, bring new technologies in our world and exchange
our experience. Can we be sure that someone like Jack O’Neil fights with
replicators now? I don’t think so. Maybe one day our successors will call a
cab to going to another planet.

